# Stands are too expensive!!



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

As I have been searching the web for tanks etc. I realize that you need a place for the tank before you buy.... So I want to know where are you people buying your stands? My best idea was goodwill and buying a crappy $12 dresser. Any ideas?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If it is not metal for my breeders, I make all of mine.Way better quality and cheaper.


----------



## Tolak (Mar 10, 2013)

All but 1 of mine are made by me, mostly racks. You can use furniture, as long as it's solid. If in doubt reinforce with some 2x4's & such.


----------



## pineappleswordies (Apr 13, 2013)

I plan on making one out of 2x4's. Would be pretty simple to make just make sure you have support in the right places if the tank is bigger.


----------



## Senayski (Apr 28, 2013)

I made mine for my 55g out of 2x4s, cost me 36 dollars including screws at Home Depot. If you need help pm me


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

the stands for my two bigger tanks I bought used but were made by the original owners.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Depending on the size of the tank, it is ill-advised to use furniture(dressers, TV stands, etc) as a suitable substitute. Most people think it is ok as long as it will fit on the top, but if you(for instance) put a 55 gallon tank on top of a dresser that was not designed to hold roughly 600 lbs, you can bet that you might have issues down the road.
I had to make my own stand for my 200 gallon tank I bought on Craigslist out of 4x4s and other components. I have seen others make plywood stands for their smaller tanks. for a large aquarium like mine, I would not trust anything less than actual steel, or really sturdy wood... so if you can not afford to buy a pre-made stand, make one yourself, there are plenty of DIY instructions all over the web. *pc


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

DIY its much better cause u can make it ur way an add ur own touch. I got some made from wood an most made from steel. I prefer steel but it can get expensive depending on size. Had one with leds an custom engravings made all from cedar was beautiful held 55g reef tank


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

This guy has a video, it's like the 4th one down, of how to make an aquarium stand. 
Fishroom | Ted's Fishroom

Be careful though, watching it made me want to convert my garage into a fishroom.. lol


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

It would depend on the size of the tank. I use the Petco "Brooklyn" stand. Thin wall metal tubing for my ten gallon.
They come in three sizes 10/29/55 and are very sturdy. However they have the same height issue as most all commercial stands...too short.
So I put cinder blocks under the ends but the old real concrete type. Would make a 6" plywood box for the 29/55 though. This makes the
tank eye level when sitting in a chair. Actually just a hair over the center of the height.
Petco Brooklyn Metal Tank Stand - Aquarium Stand and Fish Tank Stand from petco.com
For larger tanks I'd do what they do and make one. The Brooklyn has adjustable legs. Can't picture how they level the large ones.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

For the DIY challenged, as I am, I use these Aquatic Fundamentals stands from Petco. Easy to put together and various sizes available

Aquatic Fundamentals 30/38/45 Gallon Upright Aquarium Stand - Fish Tank Stand and Aquarium Furniture from petco.com


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I also have stands made out of stacks of cinder blocks but they aren't show tanks. They are used for breeding.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a tv stand under the 40 hex. I have my ten on a shelf and the 29 and 55 are on stands. Then the 15 is on my nightstand.


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay I see what y'all mean I would rather buy supplies at home depot and build one for $30 then buying some $100 stand. I am 15, have no job and no money input. I live through birthday and Christmas. And my birthday just came up so I have money again. But if I spend it all I am SOL. So I do not want to spend everything on a stand. Thank y'all if the feedback.


----------



## sircanegiem (Jun 21, 2013)

I bought a 29 gallon stand at a local shop, made of black metal, for $60. I brought it home and it wasn't tall enough though, so I put the tank on an unused portion of countertop instead and it looks much better there anyway.


----------



## kadirrampton (Jun 24, 2013)

I guess its really expensive, but I'm currently making a stand for my living room from an old stuff since the advantage would be like I don't have to buy an extra wood plus if that old stuff is in good condition and polished then I don't need to polish it again which would definitely save lots of money and I really believe that making our own stand can last long instead of investing too much,, I know it would take time but if we really want to make a beautiful stand we can work for shifts like 2 hrs a day!!


----------

